# Need plants for 5 gallon NPT betta tank



## WillowNatalia (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm going to be setting up a 5 gallon tank for my new betta. I'm really hoping to go the NPT route and have my substrate mineralizing as we speak (type, read, whatever). I am hoping to get a bunch of low light plants with spending an arm and a leg at shops like Aquascapes. They're one of the best, but quite costly. Kalihi Pets hasn't had anything I want lately. I'm going to try to make it out to Petland this weekend.

That said, I'd love to take any plants off your hands for a good price. I have a 40 gallon the plants can hang out in until the 5 gallon is ready.

PM me if you'd care to make a sale. :wave:


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

just a thought--would gathering some hawaiian plants be an option for you? 
also, it probably wouldn't hurt to put some faster growing plants in the 5 gallon, at least to get it started until the slow-growers can get established. you can always pull them out later.
good luck with it.


----------



## WillowNatalia (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi Hornedtoad. It's an interesting idea, but with Hawaii being the home of so many endangered things, I hesitate to take anything from the natural environment. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## BlackLabelFish (Jun 14, 2011)

I have some prolific aponogetons- they're a little bit young to let go of, though! I had to trade the parent plant because those and my radican swords were busting out of my 10-gallon. I grew them under medium/high light with yeast-brew CO2 (10mg/L CO2 constant), but they also do very well in low light with ambient CO2 only, maybe just reproduce slower.

If you're still in need in a few weeks I should be able to help you out.

@hornedtoad: it sounds logical that there would be abundant flora here in Hawaii, but like Natalia is saying, if you get caught with the wrong plant by the wrong people you could have a very bad day. It seems to me like there's very few, if any, native freshwater plants and/or fish. Not that there's no flora and fauna in the freshwater bodies here, it's just all been introduced, legally or otherwise. Aloha!


----------



## hornedtoad1 (Jun 24, 2011)

maybe i'm beating a dead horse here, but perhaps you could check with a local authority? they might have some thoughts on available things that you could gather.
i've got some amazon frogbit that i have to keep thinning; i don't know how many hoops it would have to jump thru to get shipped to hawaii, but i'd be glad to send you some if that would be practical.


----------

